# Baltimore Bottle show?



## treeguyfred (Mar 15, 2021)

Does anyone here know if the Baltimore bottle show that usually occurs in, I think, May, is still on this year?
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok, I found out it's been rescheduled for Sept. 26, 2021 (tentatively)


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 15, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Ok, I found out it's been rescheduled for Sept. 26, 2021 (tentatively)


Yeah it was always the first Sunday in March as far back as I can remember,  be much warmer standing in line in September.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 15, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> be much warmer standing in line in September.


we come down day before and do some site seeing (historic places) stay in a motel/hotel and do breakfast and get there early so we don't end up standing in line for long. 
But we'll see this sept, if it's better or worse...
~Fred


----------

